# Thyroid test normal



## AutumnFlower (Mar 30, 2015)

Can someone please tell me if my thyroid test looks normal.

TSH - 0.43 (0.20-4.20)

On thyroxine only.

Thank you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

That would depend on the results of a FREE T3 and FREE T4 Tests in combination w/ the TSH.

How are you feeling?


----------



## AutumnFlower (Mar 30, 2015)

Andros said:


> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3(Copyand paste into your browser) Dr. Mercola (FREES)http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm(Copy and paste into your browser) Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count. That would depend on the results of a FREE T3 and FREE T4 Tests in combination w/ the TSH.
> 
> How are you feeling?


Well, one symptom has cleared up, others are still there.

Symptoms that have gone: dry skin
Symptoms still there: weight gain, hair loss, constipation, heavy periods, pale skin, tired, muscle pains in legs, feeling cold, no interest in food.

Can I increase the medication myself or get the Free T3 and Free T4 tests done first?

Am I still under medicated?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You should get the FT-4 and FT-3 test prior to making any dose adjustments.

If you are in the USA you can order the tests here for $59 and get all 3 to include TSH

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167

There are a few extra tests that do not matter as far as dose adjustments but they happen to be in the package. It's the best bundle available to include the tests you need.


----------

